# Services Watch



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i just won this for the princely sum of 99p on the bay in your more expert opinion is this worth fixing or shall i just use it for my haphazard tinkering


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I donâ€™t know how you do it.  I think mach is the expert on these. :thumbup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

if I won something for 99p on FB it'd probably come with Â£850 postage that I hadn't noticed :lol:


----------



## coachwhip (Jun 11, 2013)

Same case as mine, though different dial. Not sure if it's the bracelet on mine that does it but I seem to wear it more than any other watch. But at that price it's worth tinkering with I think.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Rotundus said:


> if I won something for 99p on FB it'd probably come with Â£850 postage that I hadn't noticed :lol:


fiver postage rotundus


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> I donâ€™t know how you do it.  I think mach is the expert on these. :thumbup:


hours of trawling scott :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Did you ask Mach's permission before you bought it? A wee service and it'll go on for years, great watches for the money originally and who can argue at 99p :yes:

Whipeersnappers Mach, don't know a good great thing when they see one :lol:

:weed:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s my earlier version (yours dates from the 1960s)

*Services* *`**CALENDER**`, (Swiss Made) 17 Jewels circa late 1950s*



Purchased from the sales forum yonks ago, I can`t remember who I got it off but they had sent for an overall by Steve Burrage who just happened to have a complete NOS case B)


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > I donâ€™t know how you do it.  I think mach is the expert on these. :thumbup:
> ...


 And some fruity cider. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

well lets see if i have better luck with this one as the other was a complete washout










by the way i spent the grand some of Â£8.50 on this one :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> well lets see if i have better luck with this one as the other was a complete washout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, you didn`t buy one of those, they`re well known for being a complete pile of ooh:

I tell you what...I`ll save you the embarrassment of being seen wearing it by taking it off you hands & I won`t even charge you a penny for helping you out, can`t say fairer then that 

Seriously - nice catch :thumbsup:

BTW, how many Services have you now got in your collection?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

:lol: no your ok mach, i think i will keep it for a while to see if is a pile of cachie


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

is there a turf war going on over services collections? :lol: , i thought mach owned just about everyone made.....


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just read up on them and only if mach has got over 30mil watches then he will have them all, ive got to do some more research on the tick-tock club but if i am right its actually my ancestoral home on my fathers side before they lost it all through gambling and drinking :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Keep taking the medicine Chris :doctor: :lol:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Here`s my earlier version (yours dates from the 1960s)
> 
> *Services* *`**CALENDER**`, (Swiss Made) 17 Jewels circa late 1950s*
> 
> ...


Hope nobody minds me resurrecting an old thread, but just got this today, and thought you might be interested to see..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the Services club :thumbsup:


----------



## howardlydon (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Mach

im new to the forum and watch collecting. I have a services eton that need a bit of TLC. I see you need it for your collection. If you pay the postage you can have it free of charge.

let me know


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :thumbup:

Thank you for your very generous offer. I`d be very interested to see a photo of the watch


----------



## howardlydon (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Mach

Have it as an early xmas present. I bought it from fleabay but its a bit on the small side. rather then pop it in a drawer i'd rather give it to somebody. I'm abroad at the moment but wont be home to blighty until the end of December but i'll gladly post it to you. I think it's a runner but it'll need a replacement second hand and a new crystal.

let me know if you want it.. If you do take it promise me that you'll take a photo of it with all of it's new friends and post it on here. I love a happy ending :yes:

sorry i can't figure out how to attach photos...but here is the original advert from fleabay..

http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1439.l2649

cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thank you for the link.

Currently, I own 13 Radium lumed watches such as your Eton. Due to their radioactive nature I recently decided not to add any more, but instead to make a small reduction to the amount already in my collection.

Therefore, with reluctance, I will have to decline your kind offer.

Thank you again :thumbsup:.


----------



## howardlydon (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Mach

No problem. If you do change your mind let me know.

Quck question you might know i've just got my hands on an 70's expert divers watch. The back of the case is a snap back but a strange snap back. I has a lip over the case back so i've no idea how to open it. Any ideas?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m sorry but I don`t understand what you mean, hopefully someone else will have an idea :huh:


----------

